# hog trapping help



## Dockhigh (May 23, 2006)

After a recent encounter with a big boar I need to kill several hogs. I would like to trap them as well. I have been looking at hog traps and have found 2 kinds mainly. One has a spring loaded door in the corner of the trap and the other has 3 doors that sming inward at a slant from the top. Any thougts on pros and coss of each.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

The spring loaded traps with a door in the corner are the best IMO, if you have a lot of pigs they can keep pushing the door open to get in even after you trapped the first one. They will eat all the way up and push the gate open and it will slam closed behind them.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Get some cattle panels and T-posts and build a pen. Then buy, or build a door similiar to the hog slammer door. Corn the pen for awhile without the trap set and set a game cam on it. After they start coming in set it. 

This type of trap has worked well for us when were trapping at the lease.We've caught as many as 14 pigs at a time with pens similiar to this.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

The spring loaded ones have worked well at the ranch. Or you could do the next best thing catch them with dogs!! If you've never tried it you'll have lots of fun plus you can keep them alive just do an old fashion hog tie!

Check out the guys i hog bay with if you have the time!

http://www.dogsgonewildts.com

Good luck!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

The best are 8 foot around, lite and one man can move it. I caught 14 in one night. Go cheep and educate them. Get a good trap and get rid of them.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate hogs. If the hogs are their most traps will work.Personally, I use this type.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=449721

Greatest hog control thread ever...lots of good tips and info in it too.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I hate hogs. If the hogs are their most traps will work.Personally, I use this type.


So you just make a pen with net wire and give it an opening like a minnow trap?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

goatchze said:


> So you just make a pen with net wire and give it an opening like a minnow trap?


Cattle panel .If you notice where the dog is thats where the hogs enter.In the pic. trap is open. About 8" from the top I wire it shut & hogs squeeze in but can't get out once they enter.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Check out www.texasboars.com and look at the diagram for the figure 6 trap. McCoys has 50inch by 16ft Livestock Panels on sale for 17.99 each. I built a 20ft diameter figure 6 trap using 5 panels and 21 6ft t-posts - total cost was about $175.


----------



## Dockhigh (May 23, 2006)

*Bucee's Death Trap*

*Pigs can stay out of my trap!!!! 36 down in a month.*

A few days after i posted i was all set to build a figure 6 trap. I headed to the ranch and was going to hit mccoys in El Campo. I stopped in wharton at bucees to get a coke and got to looking at their pre made traps. I bought one because i decided i was to lazy to pound any T posts this weekend. Baited it with diesel and corn. This is almost not fair. I am going to buy another one this weekend. As soon as i bait it they are in it. My record is nine at one time.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Agree with the coral trap! It works! Can't stand pigs.


----------

